# [SOLVED] CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk



## Konan128 (Jun 5, 2008)

So my cd+r drive will recognize disk's but will say 0 bytes nothing on it.. and my cd rom won't read any cds. But the CD+r will burn cds just not read them 

:4-dontkno:4-dontkno

anyone help? They are recognized in bios and device manager.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

Hi Konan, Welcome to TSF! :wave:

There are a couple of ways that might help you with this issue.

*Method One: Remove the registry entry*

*Warning:* Serious problems might occur if you modify the registry incorrectly by using Registry Editor or by using another method. These problems might require that you reinstall your operating system.

*Please Note:* If you had installed multiple CD-writing software products on your computer, you need to uninstall the software products before you remove the registry keys. 

1. Click *Start*, and then click *Run*.

2. In the Open box, type *regedit*, and then click *OK*.

3. Locate and then click the following registry subkey: 
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/System/CurrentControlSet/Control/Class/{4d36e965-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}*

4. *On the File menu, click Export*.

5. In the File name box, type *savedkey*, and then click *Save*.

6. Click the *REG_MULTI_SZ data type UpperFilters*, and then click *Delete *on the *Edit menu*. When you are prompted to confirm the deletion, click *Yes*. 

_*Note:* If this data type is missing, go to Method 2._

7. Click the *REG_MULTI_SZ data type LowerFilters*, and then click *Delete* on the *Edit* menu. When you are prompted to confirm the deletion, click *Yes*.

8. Quit Registry Editor, and then restart the computer.


*Method 2: Replace the existing driver*


1.	Click *Start*, and then click *Control Panel.*

2.	If Control Panel is in *Category* view, click *Performance and Maintenance*, and then click *System*.

If Control Panel is in Classic view, double-click *System.*

3.	On the *Hardware* tab, click *Device Manager.*

4.	Click the drive with the question mark (*?*) next to it.

5.	On the *Action* menu, click *Uninstall*. When you are prompted to confirm the removal, click *OK*.

6.	Repeat steps 4 through 5 for any other drives with question marks.

7.	On the *Action Menu*, click *Scan for hardware changes*.

* Close all windows and reboot the computer*.

Please give these two methods a try and post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Konan128 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

I've tried deleting that registry key, no help  but there is no yellow question mark next to the cd rom all the drivers are up to date and say no problems.  it has stumped me and my dad.. We cannot figure anything out about it!! Any advice will be tried and much appreciated!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

Go into the Device Manager and delete _all_ DVD/CD's and reboot the computer.
When it powers up again, just let Windows 'find and detect' them.
Post back with the results.


----------



## Konan128 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

No luck same problem


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

Are you using CD/DVD+ media or CD/DVD- media?


----------



## Konan128 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

it wont read any, it will burn CD+ and CD- but it wont read any, or regular cds. Music or data.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

How old is this CD/DVD?
If it is still under warranty, I would be returning it for a replacement.
If it is over 3 years old; then, the possibility is that it wants to be 'retired'.


----------



## Konan128 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

well ive hooked up some BRAND new ones and still the same problem. Maybe i got a virus and it corrupted the drivers? Im stumped as hell :S thanks for trying and helping me


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

Can you please give me the Make/Model of this cantankerous contraption, so that I can do a little bit more research for you.


----------



## Konan128 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

one is LG CD-ROM CRD-8482B, and the other is LITE-ON LTR-48247S


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

Please try this workaround (you will need your Windows® XP SP2 CD).

_(In the event that you do not have a Windows® XP CD with SP2, you will need to 'borrow' one from a friend or colleague, as the manufacturer's "Recovery Discs" will not work in this instance.)_

Insert the Windows® XP CD in your drive. (Hold down the * Shift Key * to prevent it from starting.)

Go * Start > Run *...in the box type in * sfc /scannow *…please take note of the space between the * sfc *and the * /*.

This is the System File Checker...it will scan all the Windows® core system files to ensure that they are in their respective correct places, and if not replace them from the CD.

During the scan you may be asked to* Insert the CD*, if this happens just go* retry *and let it do its thing.

*One important point:* While* sfc * is running, it is _not advisable_ to do any other work, or have any browsers/programs running on the computer, until the scan is complete. (This process will generally take around 45-65 minutes to complete).

Once finished, remove the CD and reboot your machine...all should be "Normal" (hopefully). :grin:

Please post back with the result, or if there are any further queries/concerns.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Konan128 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

Well currently i only have the stupid dell restore disk thing  but they can't be to old im not EXACTLY sure how old they are..  Ill try and get my hands on another xp disk.. Do you think upgrading to sp3 will do anything? thanks


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

Please _do not_ upgrade to SP3 until we get this issue resolved...that could cause more strife that we _don't_ want just yet. :laugh:


----------



## Konan128 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

Well i think i might have a.. *gasp* bootleg copy of xp laying around .. but its only sp1  does that matter?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

Yes it will have to be a SP2-CD for the *sfc* to perform its function correctly; besides you have SP2 installed, and it (Windows) will not accept an earlier version.


----------



## Konan128 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

WAIT WAIT WAIT. My cdrom will not read disks. So even if i had this disk. I would put it in and it would say... 0 bytes of 0 bytes on this disk... I'm so absent minded lol i just barley thought about it.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

Indeed...a lapse of my concentration...you're Right! :laugh:

A couple of Questions....

*1:* How long has this been happening?

*2:* Have you installed/uninstalled any software/hardware in the last 10 days or so?


----------



## Konan128 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

I'd say its been about 2 or 3 weeks maybe a little longer and yeah some mmorpgs like city of heros/villians. maybe a couple of others and i think a dvd watching utility. All uninstalled. But i think this was after this started happeneing. My dad told me that just one day it started doing it after he burned a cd. My cdr will BURN but not READ


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

I have asked a colleague to come and assist with this...he will reply shortly.


----------



## Konan128 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

Alright thanks


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

Hi Konan,

How far back can you go with your System Restore?
Try restoring the system back to the earliest date/time you have; hopefully this will rectify this very strange issue.
Go *Start* > *All Programs* > *Accessories* > *System Tools* > *System Restore*...go back as far as you can.
Once you are back up at the Desktop, please update your Anti Virus Program.
Give this a try and post back with the outcome.


----------



## Konan128 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

restored it like 2 weeks ago.... Still no luck


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

Was that the oldest Restore Point?

*EDIT:* What type of cables are connecting these CD's to the Motherboard?
Are the 'coarse' or 'fine' wired ones?


----------



## Konan128 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

the 25th of may and how do you tell? its probably coarse thread :S but im not exactly sure


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

I take it that they are Grey IDE Ribbons that are about 50mm wide, and not smaller Red 5 - 10mm wide cables.

If the wiring of the IDE Ribbon is quite distinctive and coarse; then, they are 40 - wired ones.
You might need to change them to the 'finer' 80-wired IDE Ribbons.
These are available for about $5 - $6 each from any reputable computer store.


----------



## Konan128 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

Hmm, Do you think changing them to different coarse thread would work? I mean i can go pick up the new ones tomorrow. But if i could i would like to get it fixed tonight  hence why im staying up until 2:30 am  I was thinking... i believe the same IDE cables are hooked up to my hard drives to and they seem to work fine @[email protected]


----------



## Konan128 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

hmm alright well ill try it out tomorrow and ill let you guys know  thanks for all the help


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

Well we all think now that changing them to the 'finer' 80-wire IDE Ribbons is the only option left.
Having said that, they should both be on a separate IDE Ribbon to the main HDD, and oner _must be_ be pinned as "Master" and the other pinned as "Slave".
I sincerely apologise for keeping you out of bed, as it is just after 6pm on Thursday evening here in Adelaide South Australia.
I don't think that there is anything else we can do at this time, as both myself and my colleagues believe that we have exhausted all the available avenues to rectify this mysterious issue.


----------



## Konan128 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

Hmm Well i'm going to try a couple of things before i go get new cables cause i checked around and the cheapest ones i could fine were around 15 dollars @[email protected] which isn't a lot but for some cables that outrageous. Do you think totally reinstalling XP would work if it lets me?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

How are you going to do that if the CD-ROM can't read CD's?


----------



## Konan128 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

Well it shows the cd roms in the bios so maybe they will boot up with them? i dont know its worth a try. now i got a problem with my other computer. Know anything about motherboards?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

Hi Konan, 

Boy you are really in the wars aren't you? :upset:

You'd be better of starting a new thread in the *Hardware Forum > Motherboards,BIOS &CPU*, you will get faster attention there.

Now for this problem...Set the boot Sequence in the *BIOS* to read;
 *CD-ROM*
*HDD or IDE0*
*Other bootable Devices*

Insert the Windows® XP CD; *Save & Exit* the *BIOS* and allow the computer to reboot.
If all goes well, it should boot from the Windows® CD.

Good Luck with it. :grin:

Kind Regards,


----------



## Konan128 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

Okay now this guy right here deserves a medal with his persistence. Quick reply lots of different options and never wants to give up..  put in xp cd booted up and reinstalled just fine fixed!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: CD+R Drive, CDROM won't read disk*

Thanks for the accolade :smooch:...I'm glad its now sorted. :4-clap:


----------

